# Small streams



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

I fish alit of creeks and streams for smallmouth around Columbus. Last couple years I've seen a lot of pics of small musky caught. I hooked and lost a very respectable fish around 40" I'd say by accident on a whopper plopper. I used to fish small streams like this in WV for musky but never thought about the streams up here having a population. Anyone fish the streams up around this way? I don't know if I just found a pocket of them or if there is a fishable population in other streams as well

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

They are stocked in Alum Creek lake and a lot go through the dam. Thus, they move around and live in Alum Creek, Big Walnut Creek, the Scioto River and maybe a few in portions of the lower Olentangy.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Mad river outfitters had a muskie guide service that fishes small creeks in southern Ohio from inflatable pontoon boats. Book a trip and take gps with you. Problem solved. Lots of small creeks in southern Ohio that look too small have some 50”+ fish in them. Just got to find access


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Fish the north end of alumn during the white bass or sucker spawn. Between Howard road and the cemetery north of kilbourne.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> Mad river outfitters had a muskie guide service that fishes small creeks in southern Ohio from inflatable pontoon boats. Book a trip and take gps with you. Problem solved. Lots of small creeks in southern Ohio that look too small have some 50”+ fish in them. Just got to find access


I dont think Pat Kelly would be too keen on a guy marking his spots on a GPS.


----------

